# 007 quantum of solace pc error



## 98expedition (Feb 28, 2010)

I just purchased James Bond: Quantum of Solace yesterday and installed it with no problems, but when I double clicked the icon it showed the hourglass for a few seconds and then nothing happens. I tried reinstalling it once and also tried going into the autorun and nothing works. Please help!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi and welcome to TSF*,
Please post your full system specs.
A good program to use is Everest (Download from my signature).


----------

